# browning 1911-380 paddle holster need ideas



## downshift64 (Sep 24, 2015)

was wodering if anyone here had a 1911-22 or 380 and also had a sigtac paddle holster for a p238 or 938 how close of a fit that holster would be to the browning 380
or does anyone know of a paddle holster that would be close enough


----------



## Sanford (Aug 31, 2015)

I found the paddle the most comfortable for mine, a 1911 380. Can't think of the name. Just a generic gunshow buy from a local leathersmith. Perfect fit. I didn't have the gun with me but tried a full size 1911 and figured mine would fit fine, which it did.

Edit: read you were asking about a retention style maybe. Before that, I did have a ITW Triple T molded for a Glock 42 that fit it great.


----------

